# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  NHờ tư vấn cải tiến máy tiện cơ thành NC

## ductrung

Tình hình đăng bán con tiện cơ mà ko thấy bác nào ưng e âm mưu cải tiến nó lên tầm chút các cụ cho e chút ý kiến[

----------


## ductrung

Điều quan trọng nhất là độ chính xác của e nó máy thì e đã xài băng bẹ còn như mới nhưng có cách nào kiểm tra độ chính xác của nó trước khi bắt tay làm

----------


## ductrung

Trục x nếu thay vitme cơ thành vitme bi thì mình nên thiết kế như nào để dc độ chính xác hoàn hảo nhất có thể. Trục z e nghĩ sẽ thay combo gang đúc mang cá của nhật cho đảm bảo còn phần thay dao nên thiết kế như nào cho hợp lý dc.

----------


## ductrung

Các cụ tạt ngang cho e ít kinh nghiệm với ạ. Dự tính nghỉ vài tuần làm máy mài mở kế hoạch cho con tiện này lun

----------


## truongkiet

máy có sao để vậy đi,máy việt nam chất lượng kém lắm

----------


## ductrung

Có cách nào test thử toàn tập cho nó ko a, băng nó có cách gì rà ko

----------


## truongkiet

đặt đồng hồ so lên bàn xe dao đầu kim đồng hồ chạm vào băng dọc sau đó cho bàn xe dao chạy dọc theo băng xem đồng hồ nhảy nhiều hay ít

----------

ductrung

----------


## biết tuốt

nói thật hơi mất lòng tí , đúng là máy tiện cơ có con ngon giá gần 100t  hoăc > 100 là bình thường 
nhưng với giá 35t em mua được xác con  tiện cnc cũ về chế lại rùi bác
  em nghĩ bác nên cho thêm mấy cái hộp số vào nữa để tăng momen

----------


## Tuấn

Em cũng có một con máy tiện cơ như của bác chủ.
Em cũng đã xem một cụ nâng/hạ cấp 2 con máy tiện CNC lên CNC.

Em chốt lại là em không thể đủ trình để bảo dưỡng, căn chỉnh lại xác máy tiện CNC lên CNC ạ.

Vậy chốt lại là em chỉ có thể nâng cấp xác máy tiện cơ lên CNC cho nó lành.

Dự định là sẽ làm thế này ạ, bác chủ tham khảo cho vui nhá.

Nếu gọi đầu trục gắn mâm cặp là trục C, cái trục dài lòng thòng là trục Z, và bàn dao chạy ngang là X thì em sẽ bỏ hết cả trục Z lẫn X. Lý do là mặc dù có người sẵn lòng đến tận nơi, hướng dẫn tại chỗ cho em rà lại băng trượt em cũng không đủ trình và kiến nhẫn để rà lại cái băng này. Nó quá phức tạp đối với em, làm một cái bàn map mới dễ hơn rà cái băng này nhiều ạ.

Vậy em sẽ tháo đầu tiện ra, tháo cái băng trục Z dài dài ra, mang đi chỗ có máy phay giường, phay bằng 2 cái sống trâu trên băng Z đi. Mài cho chuẩn với mặt bắt ụ tiện rồi khoan lỗ, bắt ray trượt lên. Bắt tiếp vitme lên là xong trục Z, trục X thì làm mới thôi ạ. Hoành hoành 1 tí cho nó khỏe.

Trục X gắn dao theo chiều dọc ...

Ụ trục chính C tháo hết những thứ loằng ngoằng số má, thay mô tơ to lên gấp 1,5-2 lần. Gắn encoder chạy trực tiếp trục chính qua biến tần. Thay vòng bi... căn lại cho chuẩn ....

Thế thui ạ.

----------

anhcos

----------


## secondhand

> đặt đồng hồ so lên bàn xe dao đầu kim đồng hồ chạm vào băng dọc sau đó cho bàn xe dao chạy dọc theo băng xem đồng hồ nhảy nhiều hay ít


Đồng hồ so đặt trên bàn xe dao, bàn xe dao thì nằm trên băng, vậy thì so kiểu gì hở bác?!?!




> Vậy chốt lại là em chỉ có thể nâng cấp xác máy tiện cơ lên CNC cho nó lành.
> 
> Thế thui ạ.


Bác Tuấn có tư tưởng giống em  :Smile:

----------


## truongkiet

chân đế từ trên bàn xe dao,đồng hồ thì so trên băng

----------


## Tuấn

> chân đế từ trên bàn xe dao,đồng hồ thì so trên băng


Không được đâu bác.

----------


## ductrung

Cám ơn các cụ đã chỉ giáo cho e. Để em test băng xem độ chính xác nó tới đâu trước. Cách làm của e như sau: dùng một ống phi tròn dài hết hành trình chống tâm của máy(1m1) độ dày tầm 3ly gá phôi theo dạng chống tâm 2 đầu ăn phớt mặt từ đầu đến đít. Xong xuôi dùng đồng hồ so rà trên mặt ống nếu độ chính xác đạt mong muốn tiếp tục dùng pame đo nhiều điểm từ đầu ống đến cuối ống nếu các kích thước sai lệch bằng or <0.01 là ok. Các cụ thấy cách kiểm tra vậy có đảm bảo ko

----------


## GunSrose

thấy cơ khí Uy Hân đã từng độ con tiện cơ thành NC nhưng xài được hay ko e ko biết,bác thử hỏi bác ấy xem....nếu bác đã lấy mặt băng làm chuẩn thì bác cứ dựa vào đó mà so 2 sóng băng thôi bác....ngu kiến của e là thế,bác đừng cười e nhé

----------

